# Fiat Ducato Chausson Welcome 70



## Andybrad1 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi all, I've just bought my first motorhome and guess what? I need help already! I'm a bit of a novice so please bare with me. I opened the side window in the motorhome and it was a bit stiff and consequently it has cracked in one of the corners about 15cm long. I've taped it up so not an emergency but i need a new window. Does anyone know where i'm best to source this please? The motorhome is a 2006 2.8 Fiat Ducato Chausson Welcome 70


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

You could try:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

They buy in a lot of old stock for Motor Homes, worth a call.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've had a window with a lot more tape on it than that for over 3 years!!

Try [email protected] - they didn't have what I was looking for but apparently they're very good for sourcing bits n pieces.

Good luck.


----------



## Andybrad1 (Jul 20, 2017)

Many thanks this is much appreciated


----------



## Andybrad1 (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm not sure how you reply to individual messages but thank you all.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Andybrad1 said:


> I'm not sure how you reply to individual messages but thank you all.


bottom right of the message you will see `*Quote´* click on that and you will do what I am doing now.

Also may I add, if something doesn´t work don´t force it, thats my husbands motto, there is always a reason its not working or in your case not opening.

AND welcome to the forum.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*If you can't find a solution straight away, in the short term why not use waterproof glass repair tape....... not as noticeable as gaffer. *


----------



## Andybrad1 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Jan. I was looking at the threads on my mobile phone I phone 7 and the Quick Reply button doesn't show up!

Thanks

Andy


----------

